# article today about IVF abroad.. compared to the UK



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2005280723,00.html

Any thoughts


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

Thanks Tinks
We also have the HFEA to contend with in this country - having spent the better part of the last 12 years having fertility treatment and now looking to go abroad all I can say is that I am sure the underlying remit of the HFEA is to do all it possibly can to stop a woman becoming pregnant. It was originally set up in the early 90's to deal with a few rogue doctors and clinics and it has gone totally over the top. It does little to act in the interests of ,or protect the interests of those in need of fertility treatment/support

Joanna


----------



## Mitch1 (Apr 12, 2005)

What I find funny about all these articles is the assumption that the UK clinics have better standards than elsewhere. Yes we have regulation, but so do the other countries! to US or European standards mostly which are equally as stringent as in the UK, plus the **** was recently blasted by the parliamentary commission...
Also none of the journalists seem to pick up on the point that when the UK experts warn against treatment abroad they are doing this for BUSINESS REASONS as most of them are attached to private clincis - and these clinics are in it for the money. IVF is big business!! and they have a vested interest in couples have multiple treatments - they are not doing it out of the goodness of their heart....
Jesus .... it drives me mad...


----------

